# Illu9: Wie stell ich die Kontur von MITTE auf AUSSEN?



## shithead (22. Januar 2004)

Hallo Leute. Hab hier grad nen dringendes Problem. Also ich habe eine Form im Illustrator9. Diese Form soll eine 4pt Kontur bekommen, dieso soll aber außen sein und nicht 2pt außen und 2pt innen, also mittig. wie stell ich die Kontur nun auf außen um?

Vielen Dank im Voraus
bye


----------



## Pepo (28. Januar 2004)

Ist mir bei 10 auch ein Rätsel hast du schon ne lösung gefunden und könntest sie posten ?


----------



## Hercules (28. Januar 2004)

Das geht leider nicht. Man muss die Form um die Hälfte der Strichstärke vergrößern.


----------

